# Humidifying a Herf-a-Dor??



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I just won a 15 capacity herfador off of cbid, and was wondering how you folks who own this model humidify them. With all that foam, do you "season" them beforehand? Seems kinda weird. 

Are you guys using beads or a Boveda or something?

Thanks!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I suggest airing out the dor for at least 2 weeks first off.

I have been using a tube with 65% Heartfelts. It has a little button built in, but I ignored it. Might be slick to change out the buttons guts to beads though.

A couple of spritzes with distilled water at the most for the tube. Much less than normal cause it's easy to get the traveldor overhumidifed. (Cause of the whole no sp. cedar thing...)

I think it's only fair to mention that I was planning on switching to 60% beads. I think that will be better...

I also put some cedar sheets behind the foam. It has helped a little to lose the factory ... aroma.

Then the tube in the empty closed dor for a couple hours before loading sticks for the trip.


:rockon:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

It's like tupperware... no seasoning needed. You also shouldn't use it for permanent storage... heard to many stories of the foam soaking up moisture and molding.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> I suggest airing out the dor for at least 2 weeks first off.
> 
> I have been using a tube with 65% Heartfelts. It has a little button built in, but I ignored it. Might be slick to change out the buttons guts to beads though.
> 
> ...


Give that man a cigar


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

No need for any humidification. The seal is so tight on these things that you can place cigars and a hygrometer in there for a week or so and then check it and the humidity will be practically the same as the cigars were the day you first placed them in there.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

madurolover said:


> No need for any humidification. The seal is so tight on these things .......


Valid point for many jaunts :nod:

When I used mine the way I described, I was hitting the trail for about 3 weeks and 
spending some time in some very dry country. So I needed a supplemental source of humidity. 
(it worked great though)

Rock on! :rockon:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Give that man a cigar


Why thank you kind Sir :biggrin:

.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

madurolover said:


> No need for any humidification. The seal is so tight on these things that you can place cigars and a hygrometer in there for a week or so and then check it and the humidity will be practically the same as the cigars were the day you first placed them in there.


Well, not with Landis' hygrometers! :biglaugh:

Donnie's right, but if you wanted to hedge your bets, I'd throw a small 60% tube inside. I'm leaving town for a week tomorrow and I won't use any humidification whatsoever.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

BTW, Don's right about my hygros.... Thanks a bazillion for your comments, they're much appreciated, oh.. and uhhh...


Don's a raging hardon!!!!!!!!! He's outta town, so I gotta bust his balls!



Seriously, thanks though. I may try to dissect the humidifier and plop some beads in there. Got me some Spanish Cedar from another humi I may be able to put into comission as well. I'm more concerned about absorbing excess humidity for traveling, since I'm headed to the beach in June for my honeymoon. Soggy stogies would be no good!


----------

